# Pressure Sores on Hind Legs



## deniscutura (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi, Leo has developed pressure sores over the last year, does anyone have any tips how to treat them? They are located on the elbow joints, and hind feet only. He is 2 yo.

Many thanks,

Denis


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

can you post a picture... what do they look like?
You might try coconut oil, it they are what I think you mean... it helps a lot!


----------



## deniscutura (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, photos are attached.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

interesting location... What is the surface that he normally lays on, that comes in contact with these pressure points? Just wondering, because cement, or concrete is known to do this... does he spend much time at a doggie day care? 

I do believe the cobnut oil will be very beneficial... just rub it in straight, as often as you think about, he can even eat a little and it can work from the inside out.


----------



## deniscutura (Aug 10, 2015)

We have a grass backyard but he is always on the tiled verandah and concrete walkway :-\


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

These are not uncommon, and I think they are more like a callus then a sore. You might want to place something soft for Leo to lay on where he sprawls on the hard surfaces. a towel, blanket, dog bed, pillow, or some kind of cushion that he likes. 
My Bloodhound developed some really bad ones on her elbows some time back, but they are really improved now that she almost always lays on a soft surface.
Good luck with the oil and the soft bed... Keep us in the loop. 
I look forward to more posts about Leo... I want to see his sweet little face ;D


----------



## deniscutura (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you for your time and advice. Leo's photos are attached


----------

